# Graduation Party



## jjdick (May 30, 2017)

Need your help, I was asked to do a Grad party 125 people they want pulled pork, pulled chicken and burgers. There will be a mixture if people there all different age groups. Normally with two meats I figure 4oz per person, I'm still planning on doing that for the pulled meat. My problem is I don't know how many 1/3 pound burgers to figure. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## jmo601 (Jun 1, 2017)

(Oz in a lbs) x (1/3 lbs per person) = oz per person

(Oz per person) x (number of people) = total oz

(Total oz) / (oz in a lbs) = total pounds need for cook

Or using info you gave above.....

16 x 0.33 = 5.28 oz per person

5.28 x 125 = 660 total oz

660 / 16 = 41.25 lbs of meat needed

Of course just replace the number of people depending on how many you intend to cook for.


----------



## jjdick (Jun 1, 2017)

Lol pretty simple when you put it like that.  I wasnt thinking when I ask this question. 
Thanks


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 2, 2017)

One of those damned if you do damned if you don't scenarios. When I do two pulled meats and a third item like ribs I have to figure that everyone is going to take all three. So in that instance I figure the 1/3 pound of each  pulled meat per person, and that each person will also have the other item. For ribs I stick with 2 per person. In your case I'd have to figure on 125 burgers. I'd pre-form them and cook them on to order. Then freeze whatever is leftover. I dislike hamburger and hot dog parties!


----------



## 3montes (Jun 4, 2017)

It gets tough to come up with a magic number. I'm doing a grad party this coming weekend. Supposed to be about 250. I'm preparing chicken wings, meat balls, pulled pork and bbq beans.

Others are supplying veggie trays, fruits and desserts. This is a open buffet grazing table style serve yourself. I have been trying to figure out for 2 weeks how much of what I need.

Mixed crowd of heavy eating high school kids and nibbling grammas. Then I have to add in factors like it's a Friday grad party while all the others are Saturday. So people coming to this one will tend to hang around as they have no other grad party's they need to get to.

But to answer your question I agree with dirtsailor and go with 125 burgers and tell the party host any left overs are theirs if they are buying the meats. I also concur with dirtsailor on I don't like to do burgers and hot dogs either. I'm not real happy to have to do meatballs either those are the things I like to see other people bring. Let me stick to the specialties that come out of the smoker.


----------



## jjdick (Jun 5, 2017)

I dont care for serving hamburgers either but if thats what they want thats what they are going to get. I decided to go with 90 burgers. Im figuring with pulled pork sandwiches, pulled chicken sandwiches snd hamburgers not everyone is going to eat all three. Plus they are having a huge assortment of sides. Thanks for everyones input this forum is AWESOME!


----------

